# suggestions, which 22 LR pistol to buy



## Tomex (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok new to the site, received alot of gift cards to academy so I was going to buy a 22. I just recently started purchasing handguns and I'm by no means an knowledgeable of what brands are the best. I have a Ruger P94 40 cal, and 9mm S&W sigma, and a Rossi 38 special. Ok so my question is from academy what would be the best 22? I've looked at some, the 2 that I'm really looking at are the S&W 22 or the Browning Camper 22. I just want something thats cheap to shoot at the range and also that my wife can shoot that have fairly decent accuray. Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't really care to bad mouth products that i haven't tried myself, but I've heard of some quality isses with the 22a, but it could be isolated to a few guns. The buckmark would be great as well as a ruger mk series. I have 2 mk2 pistols (standard taper & target tapered) as well as a singlr six and I'll *never *get rid of them.


----------



## RickSVA (Oct 17, 2010)

X 2 on Ruger MK2. I have one and I too will never part with it. Absolute pleasure to shoot for accuracy and consistancy.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I own a BuckMark Camper and it has always been accurate and reliable. Spare magazines for the Browning are a bit more expensive than some other brands, but the magazines are well-constructed and should last a long time; I've not had any problems with mine, even though some of the mags were purchased in used condition at gun shows.

I'm a firm believer in having plenty of spare magazines.










I've installed a scope rail and a scope on this handgun for target shooting and small game hunting.










I've also used the rail for mounting several different red dot sights.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

You can spend a large chunk of cash on a .22 pistol, but you don't have to. Good all around pistols that will keep you happy for a long time are: Ruger MK series & Browning Buckmark. I've heard good things about the Beretta Neos and the S&W Model .22 as well, though I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I just got a used Camper a couple months ago and its a lot of fun. It was also only $250 which helped. I think the S&W and Neos look like they're from Star Wars (which isn't a BAD thing...). I've heard plenty of good things about Rugers, and was considering one, but the one deciding factor was that the Browning just fit my hand better. While I was researching .22's it seemed like the Browning and Ruger were the most popular, but not one more so than the other.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Ruger...
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought a Ruger MkIII and love it. When I first started shooting it was the second gun I fired. I felt great in my hand from the first time I held it, and I could shoot it well right from the start. There are many fine pistols from which to choose; just pick the one you enjoy shooting.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

*Wanting to buy a 22 LR pistol*

Can't go wrong with a Ruger Mark II target pistol-just go to Gunbroker and you're bound to find one at a good price!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's one you can get a Ruger MK-III .22/45 with bull barrel.










Here's another the Ruger MK-III Target with 51/2" bull barrel.










I was playing around with some different ammo that day at a indoor range. Best 22's made in my book.:smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Baldy said:


> Here's one you can get a Ruger MK-III .22/45 with bull barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice double deuce and a great photo!
Eli


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought my Browning Buckmark from Academy a few years ago.

It's a nail driver.










I added some optics to it for fun.

:smt1099


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> I own a BuckMark Camper and it has always been accurate and reliable. ...


I own TWO because they are so much fun! Much more dependable and easy to use than a Ruger. Accurate as all get-out. Highly recommended.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Scorpion8 said:


> I own TWO because they are so much fun! Much more dependable and easy to use than a Ruger. Accurate as all get-out. Highly recommended.


What sort of problems have you had w/ your Ruger? 
I've put 1500+ rds through mine without a problem. Only 2 or 3 failure to fire, due to bad rds. No jams. The only thing I don't like about the Ruger is the less than stellar trigger setup, it just feels sloppy.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm very happy with my pocket carry Phoenix HP22a. Shoots plenty accurate with its 3 in barrel and distance target shoots well with the optional 5 in. Has been a very reliable fun shooter that only needs bulk 22 ammo.



















Shoots well against other 22's even with it's inexpensive price.
SSAA - Official Australian Shooter Reviews - .22LR target pistols


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*which .22 pistol?*

well as has been stated you dont need to spend a ton of money on a .22 because at the end of the day, its still a .22 and will most likely be used for plinking and maybe small game hunting. This being said of course everyone wants the best stuff they can get. Some quality .22s that i have experience with are the ruger MKIII which i own and works great and the browning buckmark. Also, I am a huge sig fan and while i have not shot the mosquito, i have handled it and like it, and i have also handled and been happy with the beretta and the S&W p22 as well. I guess my advise would be that if you shoot/carry/often use another handgun, i would suggest finding one that is similar to that because it will help you shoot both of them better but if you just want a .22 that looks and feels like a typical .22 pistol i would go with the mkIII or the buckmark.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 cooper623

I bought my daughter a "pink" Sig Mosquito for Christmas and she loves it.

I had it out at the range shooting it last Saturday, and all my friends loved shooting it.

It really does feel good in the hand (like a Sig). :mrgreen:

No problems at all as we all shot 200 rounds through it.

:smt1099


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

dondavis3 said:


> +1 cooper623
> 
> I bought my daughter a "pink" Sig Mosquito for Christmas and she loves it.
> 
> ...


+1 on the Sig Mosquito. I had problems the first time out because I put some non-recommended ammo through it. These guns are particular, but if you feed it the right type of ammo I don't think you'll have a problem. I have over 1000 rounds through it.

Although probably not as accurate as the Buckmark, Ruger MkIII, or similar formats.... I like the Mosquito because it has the feel of my 9mm compact gun -- not the recoil -- but the barrel length, weight and size are comparable. So it helps with my sight alignment, comfort, and practice. I can shoot 4 to 7 times more rounds at the same cost as my 9mm.

By the way, I didn't get a pink one.


----------



## RevRon (Feb 20, 2011)

I love my Walther P22. I have put a couple thousand rounds through it and so far it will eat anything I run through it. I've heard Ruger MK series .22's can be picky about ammo.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's a bit heavy, but I love my Ruger Mark II.


----------



## dmon123 (Apr 4, 2011)

*What about the Beretta 87?*

What about the Beretta 87 .22lr? With the open slide design shouldn't there be fewer FTEs? I have a Sig p220 .22lr that stovepipes on the second round into the magazine (with every magazine!) and that is the most reliable .22 semi I have owned (including Ruger Mark I, II, and III, Neos, Chiappa 1911).


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> I own a BuckMark Camper and it has always been accurate and reliable. Spare magazines for the Browning are a bit more expensive than some other brands, but the magazines are well-constructed and should last a long time; I've not had any problems with mine, even though some of the mags were purchased in used condition at gun shows.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in having plenty of spare magazines.
> 
> ...


The 3rd picture. The smaller scope where did you get that? I have been looking for one for my 22a just like that but all i can find is the larger rifle type scopes or the bigger red dot. I like the smaller ones.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a Sightmark. Here's a link to their web page on this model:

Sightmark Sure Shot Reflex Sight Black [SM13003B] - $49.99 : Sightmark

I don't remember where I actually bought it; might have been on sale at a local store, or at a gun show (I've had it for a few years). It's kind of a pain in the butt to sight-in/adjust, but it has worked fine on several different .22 pistols and a rifle. Don't expect too much for your $50, and you probably won't be disappointed.


----------

